# Baker21 & dooka vs BMW E90 335 Saloon.......



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello all...........:wave:

Another write-up with from myself and Rob @ dooka here on a lovely BMW E90 335 Saloon........:car:

I had been in contact with Damien for some time in reference to sorting out his BMW infact Damien originally got in contact with me over a year ago but in the end we manage to sort out a date and the location at dooka HQ........:thumb:

Damien is a DW member and has been on here looking for tips and tricks to look after his BMW but sadly this had already seen plenty of car wash love both automatic and hand car wash and it was robbing the BMW of it's depth in colour, therefore a one day enhancement was agreed..........:detailer:

On this occasion due to Damien's location the car was dropped off on the Friday night allowing Rob and I some time to sort the exterior out meaning on the Saturday we could concentrate on the paintwork before it's collection in the evening........:thumb:

As you will see in the detail Rob has something special already in and being finished on the Friday but we will come to that later, so this was the car having been dropped off:



























































































So with plenty to do before the dark set in to give us a head start on the Saturday we cracked on.........:detailer:

*The Detail Process:*

So nothing away from the norm here, off with the wheels first and straight onto the RiMat, Rob wanted to ensure we knew which one was his:




























So first up some Megs Wheel Brightener was applied:










This was aggitated with a Vikan Brush and a Detailer Brush:



















Then onto the front of the wheel a the tyre was scrubbed:










The front face was cleaned and a Wheel Woolie used for the wheel bolt holes:










Back onto the rear face, Rob was keen to use his AS Fallout Remover:










I meanwhile had been cleaning the arch - Before:










Then with some Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush:










We then opted to remove the other front wheel:










Rob sorted the arch out:










I meanwhile was using some AS Tardis on to remove a lot of tar on the wheel and also a lot of wheel weight stickers:



















Both wheels were then rinsed and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel:










Both wheels were sealed with some Rim Wax via an Applicator Pad:










These were then buffed off and re-fitted to the car, we then removed the rear wheels:



















The same process was completed on the wheels and arches and as I neared the end of the wheels, Rob applied some AS Fallout Remover over the whole car:










This was left to dwell and then the car was rinsed:










Light was fading now but the car was then foamed:



















I then washed the car using the 2BM, some Megs Hyper Wash and a dooka Woolie Wash Pad:
































































I then rinsed the car and it started to rain, the clouds had set in so at this point the detail ended for the day.........

Moving indoors I helped Rob put some finishing touches to the Audi A4 Avant he had been working on for a few days:




























So onto the next day and we started off by rinsing and then foaming the car:










Then we clayed the car with some BH Autoclay and water:










A few choice areas on the wings, lower doors and sills had some AS Tardis applied:










Another foam and rinse, then the car was moved inside and dried with a Waffle Weave Drying Towel.........:car:

Inside Rob wasted no time on getting the Flex going trying a combination:



















I meanwhile was taping up some areas I didn't want to machine and then Rob was doing a little test area on the bonnet, this comprised of some Megs 205, Scholl 16 and Festool MPA 9000:



















Not great pictures here but her is the panel after some Megs 205:










Then the taped section:










Results from Scholl 16:










Then the next taped section:










And Finally the Festool MPA 9000:










Happy with the cut and finish on the Festool MPA 9000, we decided this was the choice to go with.........:thumb:

While I left Rob working on the Bonnet, I decided to tackle the boot breaking it up into sections:



















50/50:























































I then moved onto the other sections:





































Rob had made good progress on the bonnet and was now on the roof:










I decided to tackle the Passenger Rear Wing:



















Here you can see some of the marks on the paintwork:










Close up to compare:














































The C-Pillar looked as follows - Before:










After:










Rob was working on the other wing:










Then he moved onto the Front Wing which distracted me slightly:










Purely as I decided to take off the indicators:










Then with some patience and tool pick work:










Followed by a quick machine:










Then I decided to stay with lamps and correct the Rear Lamps achieving the following:










So the other's - Before:










After:










Before:










After:










And one final after:










Making good progress now and onto the doors:










Rob also attended to the B-Pillar trims:










With the Audi still on site, we decided to move the BMW out the back and rinsed it:














































The car was foamed, left to dwell and then rinsed:
































































Then time for some dooka Detailer (Megs Last Touch):










I then dried the car with an Elite Uber Drying Towel:



















Just checking it's still there:










Time to break out the dooka Dryer:



















I then tidied up the exhaust with some Autosol and Wirewool - Before:










After:










With the car back inside I opted for some FK1000 P applied via a UFO Applicator:



















This was followed by a Zaino Z8 Wipe down:










Rob then cleaned all the glass with some dooka Glass Cleaner (Megs Glass Cleaner):










Windscreen was searled with some Guard X:










I then tidied up the Driver's Door Lock - Before:










After:










The arches and external black trim was dressed with some Megs Hyper Dressing.

The tyres were dressed with some AS High Style via a Paintbrush:










*The Results:*

*Indoors:*

















































































































































*Outdoors:*



























































































Damien showed up just before we were putting the final touches to the car but was happy with the added depth to the paintwork, I have to say that for a single stage enhancement the paintwork responded well to the combination, I think that FK1000P is a great product and twinned with some Zaino Z8 it adds great depth........:thumb:

A productive day or two at dooka HQ and a very nice motor to work on.........:driver:

Thanks to Damien for making the trip and also to Rob for the usual banter.........:thumb:

Comments welcome as always.......


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Great job on a great colour (same as mine  )

Petrol or Diesel?


----------



## george73 (May 13, 2011)

Great job, nice car and color aswell :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

NickP said:


> Great job on a great colour (same as mine  )
> 
> Petrol or Diesel?


Petrol in this instance.........:car::driver:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very tidy enhancement job as we've come to expect from 'team dooka':thumb: I see the Festool 9000 is creeping into more & more of your details


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy enhancement job as we've come to expect from 'team dooka':thumb: I see the Festool 9000 is creeping into more & more of your details


Sure is Nick, good job you sent us a sample of it mate, really does perform well.......:buffer:

Hope all is well this week and your busy.........:detailer:


----------



## loneranger (Aug 13, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Petrol in this instance.........:car::driver:


BMW will be pleased, its actually a diesel, Si, 286bhp might I add and that's standard.

Great work yet again, She'll be getting her first wash since the detail this week so hopefully I won't cause too much damage.

I think my dooka wash pad will help there though.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

loneranger said:


> BMW will be pleased, its actually a diesel, Si, 286bhp might I add and that's standard.
> 
> Great work yet again, She'll be getting her first wash since the detail this week so hopefully I won't cause too much damage.
> 
> I think my dooka wash pad will help there though.


:lol:

I will get my coat.........

Nice and easy to wash I am sure, think that FK1000P will see you all OK for a while now..........:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

It would be a 335d I reckon.

Good work chaps, and lovely working area!

Havent seen the full Zaino LSP from you for a while Si!!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> It would be a 335d I reckon.
> 
> Good work chaps, and lovely working area!
> 
> Havent seen the full Zaino LSP from you for a while Si!!


Yep to confirm it is a 335d, we should know I guess...........

You will have to visit dooka HQ at some point mate, just spent one day there this weekend having a sort out with Rob, it's looking sharper now...........:thumb:

Good call on the Zaino, it's sat on the shelf and not moved for a while.........


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Good cars those 335ds 

Looks amazing - one hell of a good job!!

335is have very slightly shorter pipes - you need to be a geek to now the difference though!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

335dAND110XS said:


> Good cars those 335ds
> 
> Looks amazing - one hell of a good job!!
> 
> 335is have very slightly shorter pipes - you need to be a geek to now the difference though!


To be fair one of my mates did comment on the exhausts denoting it was a 335d but as I am a VAG man I will leave it to the BMW specialists to know their stuff.........


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Wow - If anyone wants to know what detailing is about - This thread and pictures take the crown !!!

Awesome turnaround guys and absolute fantastic write up.

:thumb: - :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job guys.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Baker21 said:


> Yep to confirm it is a 335d, we should know I guess...........
> 
> You will have to visit dooka HQ at some point mate, just spent one day there this weekend having a sort out with Rob, it's looking sharper now...........:thumb:
> 
> Good call on the Zaino, it's sat on the shelf and not moved for a while.........


Cheers, would be good. Starting to get up to speed now with my Chicago rotary, and Northampton is nearer than Redditch for me!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

ryand said:


> Cheers, would be good. Starting to get up to speed now with my Chicago rotary, and Northampton is nearer than Redditch for me!


Welcome to pop over sometime and give us a hand.......:buffer:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Cracking work fella's, yet again:thumb:

Nice to see a bit of creativity with the RimMat

Did you have that chat?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> Cracking work fella's, yet again:thumb:
> 
> Nice to see a bit of creativity with the RimMat
> 
> Did you have that chat?


With the recent move for me and Rob being flat out we haven't spoke about it to be honest, having said that, it's something I am keen on so will touch base with Rob.............


----------



## Nelex (Aug 23, 2011)

great work!


----------



## samuir1974 (May 3, 2011)

Nice work chaps..... looking great! :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great work guys :thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great detail Si

Thats a cracking garage you've got to use there


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

rallyman1978 said:


> Great detail Si
> 
> Thats a cracking garage you've got to use there


I am indeed lucky to have met Rob and he's a great friend, he has a great set up and it's looking to only get better


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

slrestoration said:


> Very tidy enhancement job as we've come to expect from 'team dooka':thumb: I see the Festool 9000 is creeping into more & more of your details


Did you not offer to help Nick, these poor lads were working on a Friday night?

Well done Rob and Si, great turnaround, same colour as my old 1 Series, really like it.

Meant to ask, do use a cleanser before applying the FK?

Dooka HQ looking very smart:thumb:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

Looks great guys, fantastic work.

Cracking motor :thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice work chaps:thumb:

You need to get a proper bottle of the 9000 Si, ideal as a '1 stepper' as you've found..even good on the italian [email protected]!

May have another BMW for you to do soon


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic work as always..


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Great job, loving the finish :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

top job there fellas, great write up and such an eye for the finer details.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

SimonBash said:


> Did you not offer to help Nick, these poor lads were working on a Friday night?
> 
> Well done Rob and Si, great turnaround, same colour as my old 1 Series, really like it.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Pretty sure Nick was working later than us that evening............

In this instance no, never had any problems with FK being applied onto freshly machined paintwork, do you have some other experiences?

It's looking even better after last weeks tidy up.........:thumb:



Chris_VRS said:


> Nice work chaps:thumb:
> 
> You need to get a proper bottle of the 9000 Si, ideal as a '1 stepper' as you've found..even good on the italian [email protected]!
> 
> May have another BMW for you to do soon


Would you believe I now have a bottle Chris, thought it was a wise investment to be honest.......:buffer:

As for another BMW, the pressure is on, needs to be in as good condition as Marks I reckon.........


----------



## kenny_boon (Feb 27, 2008)

great work guys, really nice car too


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Amazing work as ever, must be great to have enough space to work. 
Looks like a great set up


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Great attention to detail. Can i ask what product you use for cleaning arches once wheels were off the car?


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Keith_sir said:


> Great attention to detail. Can i ask what product you use for cleaning arches once wheels were off the car?


As stated in the thread Megs APC......:thumb:

I meanwhile had been cleaning the arch - Before:










Then with some Megs APC and a Vikan Arch Brush:


----------



## loneranger (Aug 13, 2010)

I think my callipers / hubs could do with a lick of paint.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

loneranger said:


> I think my callipers / hubs could do with a lick of paint.


Something for the weekend buddy, or wait until Rob get's his ramp and we can sort it out for you in one go.........:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Was a very nice car to work on, unlike the total b1tch of the Audi..
This has to be the best colour for the 3 series, well it is for me..

As for Mr N.White of SL Restorations, a very good chap indeed, someone I have found a friend in, but when he comes up, he does like to distract me, don't you Nick    :thumb:..

Thanks for all the comments everyone, the Audi write up will be up when I get a moment to myself..


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Cracking job and write up guys. Well done. 

Not to take the limelight away from the 335, but that Audi looks the ******! Black and Red, custom paint?


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Baker21 said:


> As stated in the thread Megs APC......:thumb:
> 
> I meanwhile had been cleaning the arch - Before:
> 
> ...


Cheers for that. Will be getting purchased.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Grommit said:


> Cracking job and write up guys. Well done.
> 
> Not to take the limelight away from the 335, but that Audi looks the ******! Black and Red, custom paint?


Full write-up on the way from Rob as mentioned above, custom paintjob indeed, and not without it's problems but I will leave that one for Rob to write up.........:thumb:

Had lots of money spent on it, inside and out including on the engine I believe, also to be magazine featured.........:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job mate


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

fantastic job guys, makes one hell of a difference in regards to the polishing process, paint looks alot sharper and reflections are a pleasure! FK....... i wouldnt mind trying it myself, whats the durability on that?

keep up the good work!


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

excellent work on that motor guys. Great results and attention to detail :thumb:

The owner has great taste in car model and colour too


----------



## 335dAND110XS (Dec 17, 2010)

Baker21 said:


> Something for the weekend buddy, or wait until Rob get's his ramp and we can sort it out for you in one go.........:thumb:


Big issue on E9* BMWs - I had my hubs sorted about 2 months ago - they were rusty as hell! The only part of the car that seems low rent. They look new now. I've seen one year old E9* BMWs with rusty hubs - not good.

Mine were cleaned off with wire wool, finished off then Smoothrited in silver - a bit low rent but they look good now.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

TelTel said:


> fantastic job guys, makes one hell of a difference in regards to the polishing process, paint looks alot sharper and reflections are a pleasure! FK....... i wouldnt mind trying it myself, whats the durability on that?
> 
> keep up the good work!


FK performs similar to Collinite 476s, application is similar also except IRS cheaper and it comes in a bigger tin 



335dAND110XS said:


> Big issue on E9* BMWs - I had my hubs sorted about 2 months ago - they were rusty as hell! The only part of the car that seems low rent. They look new now. I've seen one year old E9* BMWs with rusty hubs - not good.
> 
> Mine were cleaned off with wire wool, finished off then Smoothrited in silver - a bit low rent but they look good now.


It is a shame but it's common on so many new motors now


----------



## Che (Aug 22, 2011)

Very nice job guys


----------



## black_civic_si (Feb 27, 2011)

great job, love to see more of the A4


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

black_civic_si said:


> great job, love to see more of the A4


Coming to the 'Studio' near you soon......


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovely work guys, as expected from you two now! :buffer:

How's the Caddy these days Rob?

Alan W


----------



## Mobb (May 7, 2011)

Nice turnaround!


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Lovely work guys, as expected from you two now! :buffer:
> 
> How's the Caddy these days Rob?
> 
> Alan W


To slightly respond to this it's currently in the process of having some new brakes and also some prep work on the bumpers.......:car:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Baker21 said:


> To slightly respond to this it's currently in the process of having some new brakes and also some prep work on the bumpers.......:car:


Thanks for the update Si. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Thanks for the update Si. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Rob may answer directly but I know he's keeping busy at the moment so it's online at lot lately............


----------

